# Purchase or gopher tortoise



## bmt123

Is it possible to buy a gopher tortoise I haven't seen any for sale


----------



## dmmj

bmt123 said:


> Is it possible to buy a gopher tortoise I haven't seen any for sale


No it is illegal to buy one.


----------



## Laura

if you want to give one a home.. you can rescue one thru a rescue org. but only if you live in a state where they are legal..


----------



## mctlong

What state do you live in? There may be others here in your area who can tell you where to go to adopt a gopher.


----------



## Tom

It is not legal to buy or sell one. A permit is required to keep one.


----------



## StudentoftheReptile

Laura said:


> if you want to give one a home.. you can rescue one thru a rescue org. but only if you live in a state where they are legal..


 And only certain states allow this.

For instance, Alabama does not.

To the OP, check with your local laws.

Like others said, you cannot buy them or sell them or trade them commercially as they are a federally-protected species. Some states have a rescue/foster program similar to CA has with the desert tortoise, but that's about it.


----------



## pryncesssc

Yes, just like everyone else said, it is illegal to keep a gopher without a permit in any state i believe (because they are federally protected). I have a gopher tortoise permit for only one year, to foster him while his eye infections were bad, but the IDNR will make me give him back to my job come June 2013. Flipper is the only tortoise I have ever had (I have 2 box turtles) and let me tell you, he has a LOT of personality !! I dont know if it is a tortoise thing, or a gopher tortoise thing, but he is incredible and full of life and fun.. I could watch him for hours (and I do !!) Anyways, if the state you live in would give you a permit and you can provide a large amount of secure area for digging (which they LOVE to do) I would say go for it, cause they are great animals !!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN

Tom said:


> It is not legal to buy or sell one. A permit is required to keep one.


----------

